# Survivor Diamondback All Original 1983



## mongeese (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## mongeese (Sep 23, 2016)

Started the cleaning-


----------



## mongeese (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice Silver Streak. Looks all original. Heck of a find.


----------

